# Do Oil Change or Not?



## breich (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi All,
My wife and I purchased a 2009 Touareg V6 back in November and are about to hit the 5000 mile mark. Now with the new free scheduled maintenance and such the owners manual and our dealership(because they have to) say that we do not need an oil change until 10,000 miles. I am not sure that I feel comfortable with that or not. What do you guys recommend getting the oil changed every 5000 miles or sticking with the 10,000 mile schedule that is recommended due to the synthetic used and such? 
I have a 2008 GTI that I also have this dilemma with and have gone with an every 5000 mile increment thus far.
Thanks


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

In my opinion if you bought the car and are not leasing it, I would never go back to the dealer ever again, lol.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Do Oil Change or Not? (breich)*

i agree with 5000mi intervals. 
Get a UOA of the oil you use, then make an educated choice on how far you can go with your oil.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Do Oil Change or Not? (rickjaguar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickjaguar* »_i agree with 5000mi intervals. 
Get a UOA of the oil you use, then make an educated choice on how far you can go with your oil.

+1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Another thing you need to think about though is compare two indentical vehicles filled with the same oil. Vehicle 1 drives straight for 5000 miles, but Vehicle 2 idles 30 minutes per day and also drives 5000 miles within 3 months. What vehicle's oil do you think would have more wear metals and shear? 
Exactly what Rick said, get a UOA at a given mark and then interpret from there...good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Do Oil Change or Not? (breich)*

Go with the maintenance schedule. It's great to find a dealer that doesn't push the bogus 3K or 5K intervals. You could extent the OCIs past 10K with oil analysis, but then you would void the warranty for any oil related failures. 
Almost forgot, make sure that they use oil that is approved by VOA for your car. "Meets or exceeds" on the bottle is not the same as approved by the manufacturer. Also dealers have been known to overfill.................


_Modified by stratclub at 11:32 AM 3-26-2010_


----------

